# Brachypelma sp growth rates



## 2liveis2die (Sep 19, 2010)

I have 5 brachypelma sp slings of different types, have them nearly a year now and there all still under an 20mm dls, is this usual? as i also have a B. smithi sling about 2 years now and its around the 2.5 inch mark.

(The 5 sp are B. emilia, B. auratum, B. albiceps, B. klaasi, B. boehmi)


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

2liveis2die said:


> I have 5 brachypelma sp slings of different types, have them nearly a year now and there all still under an 20mm dls, is this usual? as i also have a B. smithi sling about 2 years now and its around the 2.5 inch mark.
> 
> (The 5 sp are B. emilia, B. auratum, B. albiceps, B. klaasi, B. boehmi)


Brachypelma are generally very slow growers. I'm surprised your smithi has grown so fast.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I've got a Boehemi here that's 2 years old and its still only an inch leg span.They are lazy so and so's


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Bloody hell, what are you lot doing !!!!


i've got several species 

Brachy albopilosum bought last June at 0.5cm . . . now 2 inch
Brachy smithi bought last Oct at 1cm . . . . now 1 inch
Brachy boehme bought last May at 1cm . . . . .now 2 1/2 to 3 inches
Brachy albiceps bought last july at 1cm . . . now 2 1/2 inches

Dont any of you feed yours ? 
I feed mine once weekly and I think they are coming along as expected


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

my smithi slings grew like weeds, from 1cm to 2" span in around 8 months or so

generally speaking though Brachys are slow growers, how slow depends on food source and temps


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

pete its all them magots your chucking in


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> pete its all them magots your chucking in



Nope, not me.
My spiders get well fed cockroaches that have been fed on a high protein dry food diet with fresh fruit and veg added daily.
I only feed my roaches fruit and veg that I would eat myself and buy it fresh twice weekly. No old or mouldy scraps for my roaches thank you very much.

Dont forget you are what you eat and I think the growth rates throughout my entire collection proves this.
If a good growth rate is required then feeding shop bought insects and not gut loading them for a week before use with high quality food is IMHO just a waste of time and money.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

cheers top man


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Could be worse, I have some Grammostola vachoni bought at the 2009 BTS show as 0.5cm slings. They are now 1cm...and I do feed them as often as they seem to want to eat.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

GRB said:


> Could be worse, I have some Grammostola vachoni bought at the 2009 BTS show as 0.5cm slings. They are now 1cm...and I do feed them as often as they seem to want to eat.


 no way wonder when they will reach full size


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

My quickest grower is my Pulchra. Bought it two years ago at 0.5cm and it's now approx 3inches. I've found that the Aphonopelmas I have are much slower


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I sometimes wonder if my slow growth rates are down to my temps as mine are kept at 75 ish . I believe Peter Uk's Brachpelma grow so well as when he feeds them he wears a big Mexican hat eating a Burrito .


----------



## 2liveis2die (Sep 19, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> Nope, not me.
> My spiders get well fed cockroaches that have been fed on a high protein dry food diet with fresh fruit and veg added daily.
> I only feed my roaches fruit and veg that I would eat myself and buy it fresh twice weekly. No old or mouldy scraps for my roaches thank you very much.
> 
> ...


I do gutload my crickets and locust, i have a bearded dragon so fresh food for the feeder is always on hand.


----------

